# Lance in Central Park Oct. 2?



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

He just posted this: In ATX all week til NYC on Friday. Anyone up for a ride in the park in celebration of Livestrong Day?

If it happens, what is the over/under on number of cyclists who turn out? I will start with 3,000.


----------



## andyny (Aug 1, 2009)

it's on a friday...folks work...maybe they'll ride if it's during lunch 12-2 pm area..

i say 1500

if it's on a saturday i say 5000 easy


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you kidding me! this going to FUBAR my weekend training session. Dagnabit!


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

*LIVESTRONG Central Park Ride*

LIVESTRONG Central Park Ride

October 02, 2009

6:00pm until 7:00pm

Central Park Engineer's Gate

1078 5th Ave

New York , NY 

Show your true colors (yellow!) and raise cancer awareness in this hour long bike ride in central park. Pace will be moderate and open to all--from the occasional weekend rider to the serious cyclist. We will ride the first mile together to show solidarity for the cause, and then, if necessary, break into fast, moderate, and "relaxed" paced groups. Wear yellow, and if you are able, bring checks payable to LIVESTRONG. $5 donation recommended but not required. If you are unable to bring a donation, bring yourself!


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I will be out of town, but would love to go just to see what this is going to do to joggers, walkers, tourists and drivers when they see hundreds of cyclists in and around the park on a Friday night. Can you say chaos?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It's supposed to rain on Friday.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

team_sheepshead said:


> I will be out of town, but would love to go just to see what this is going to do to joggers, walkers, tourists and drivers when they see hundreds of cyclists in and around the park on a Friday night. Can you say chaos?


*HECK YEAH!!!*.....and don't forget the rickshaws & horse drawn carriages (unless they're in the "tourists" category).

I'm sure there'll be lots of    :eek6: :arf: :shocked: :mad5:  
and a few :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 

I might try to turn up _just for that!!!_


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I was thinking of riding up from jersey city to CP via GWB but constant rain forcast changed my plans for now.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing it if the weather cooperates. If it rains, I might end up riding my hybrid.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sheepshead--

you wanna see chaos? try one of those f uckin weekend banker runs, or the race for the cure, or aids walk/run a thon, or the women's aerobics/exercise virginia slims whatever the f uck it was run a couple months back. man do they suck, never mind the crowds, the port a potties alone are enough to knock you right the f uck off your bike...

then you have to get across town through rush hour traffic and car exhaust to get to riverside, where again you earn the privilege of, yes, sucking down more car exhaust on the way towards trying to complete your ride.

in the end, i'd rather have lance than many of the other clowns and "causes" that jam up the park in the summer months...i've seen brother le mond in the hood a couple times too


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The forecast looks good so far. It's not supposed to start raining until 1am according to AccuWeather so who's going? I think I am.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Will Lance really be there? 
This doesn't mention him at all:
http://www.livestrongaction.org/node/191031/spreadtheword?nocache=1


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess not. 

Twitter: "Yo NYC. Gotta take a "raincheck" on our ride tomorrow. Next time.."


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I didn't make it. Did anyone go? How was it?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

WTF? Did Lance ride in Central Park last night?

His twitter:
"Made it to NYC. Celebrating 10/2 here as well as having an event for our Stages art show.
about 19 hours ago from UberTwitter "


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I rode with a buddy from Jersey City to GWB and to CP. I wasn't gonna go but my bud never went to CP via road bike so we went. On a side note they should open up south pedestrian section of that bridge soon. It was really annoying to dismount on both sides and walk up-down on stairs on north side. 

We got to meet up place few minutes before 6pm and saw about 10 or so cyclist waiting. So we waited until livestrong group left at 6:10. It was a longshot but LA did not show up. We did 2 laps and took the path train home because it was dark. River road in Edgewater is a very dangeous route to take after dark even with lights.


----------

